# Careful out there.



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Saw this on C.B.C news web site this am.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...truck-accident-near-pearson-airport-1.2528831


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hate to say it but that appears to be operator error based on the picture or the result of faulty/damaged equipment (cable, etc...). The truck looks to be fairly new and would assume the roll off is to. 
Regardless it's a shame.
We have to routinely inspect, perform equipment PM and take the extra minute or two to be safe.
Along with making sure operators are trained to the run equipment and give them the occasional quiz to make sure they're still qualified.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

So they had a box on a roll back.
The box slid off the roll back pining him.

What was he doing under it or in the lifting arms?
To lazy to walk around, trying to fix it with out safeguards in place?

a tragic situation, but sometimes natural selection thins the herd.

A with different pic taken earlier
http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/man-die...-removal-truck-near-pearson-airport-1.1677054
and a 3rd pic
http://www.mississauga.com/news-sto...nder-snow-removal-truck-near-pearson-airport/

this one has a vid
http://www.mississauga.com/news-sto...nder-snow-removal-truck-near-pearson-airport/


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1751915 said:


> So they had a box on a roll back.
> The box slid off the roll back pining him.
> 
> What was he doing under it?
> ...


As much as I agree with thinning the herd, the employers insurance premiums will go through the roof and he'll pay for the stupidity for years.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yes, he will, sadly.

Does Canada have a dept like OSHA?



BUFF;1751920 said:


> As much as I agree with thinning the herd, the employers insurance premiums will go through the roof and he'll pay for the stupidity for years.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;1751925 said:


> yes, he will, sadly.
> 
> Does Canada have a dept like OSHA?


They sure do.
http://www.ccohs.ca/


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

"natural selection thins the herd" 

quite a thing for a complete stranger to say about someone they have never met, know nothing about, and have no clue regarding the circumstances of a tragic situation where a young guy lost his life. 

but ok, go ahead and assume he made a mistake that cost him his life. are we all now somehow better off because "natural selection" took it's course? let's hope you, your family, or any friends never make a mistake (or anything that can be perceived as a mistake based on zero facts) and end up dead with the story posted on some internet forum.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;1753640 said:


> "natural selection thins the herd"
> 
> quite a thing for a complete stranger to say about someone they have never met, know nothing about, and have no clue regarding the circumstances of a tragic situation where a young guy lost his life.
> 
> but ok, go ahead and assume he made a mistake that cost him his life. are we all now somehow better off because "natural selection" took it's course? let's hope you, your family, or any friends never make a mistake (or anything that can be perceived as a mistake based on zero facts) and end up dead with the story posted on some internet forum.


If there is no natural selection why am I going to a friends funeral tomorrow, 46yr old non tobacco user, no history of cancer in his family, not exposed to cancer causing hazards in his workplace but yet he died of stomach cancer leaving a 8 and 10yr old sons, a 2 and 5yr old daughters and a wife that is 6months pregnant. Explain this?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

BUFF;1753672 said:


> If there is no natural selection why am I going to a friends funeral tomorrow, 46yr old non tobacco user, no history of cancer in his family, not exposed to cancer causing hazards in his workplace but yet he died of stomach cancer leaving a 8 and 10yr old sons, a 2 and 5yr old daughters and a wife that is 6months pregnant. Explain this?


what???????? so you think this example you gave is natural selection at work?? you clearly have no clue what natural selection is. next time try a quick google search before making such posts.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It was a pretty insensitive comment...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I am not sure natural selection fits here, I had to Wikipedia it. Buff my condolences for your loss, why your friend was afflicted with such a horrible disease and the loss to his young family makes any right minded person stand back and say whoa not fair especially when there is no blame worth cause apparent.
I posted the link to inform others in this community and hope that some information would come forward that would help prevent some other family from feeling the loss and pain your friend family is currently dealing with. As a young man I started working underground and look back at some of the truly stupid thing I did, there is no logical reason for to be here in good health. Fortunately I had some good teachers along the way if We can share information about what we do that help prevent injury and damage lets do that. One of my mentors along the way said" all the money in the world is no good if your sick or dead"


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;1754354 said:


> what???????? so you think this example you gave is natural selection at work?? you clearly have no clue what natural selection is. next time try a quick google search before making such posts.


My experience with natural selection is being around livestock and wildlife all my life. Animals like humans die for no apparent reason and fall subject to disease. Lets just leave at that.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sure can. like sticking your tongue to a frozen flag pole or in a rat trap.
I don't need to know the person to know.

Like crawling into the lift when it is in use.
it's natural selection.

MY family talks about natural selection and removal from the gene pool.

A process in nature in which organisms possessing certain genotypic characteristics that make them better adjusted to an environment tend to survive, reproduce, increase in number or frequency, and therefore, are able to transmit and perpetuate their essential genotypic qualities to succeeding generations.



linckeil;1753640 said:


> "natural selection thins the herd"
> 
> quite a thing for a complete stranger to say about someone they have never met, know nothing about, and have no clue regarding the circumstances of a tragic situation where a young guy lost his life.
> 
> but ok, go ahead and assume he made a mistake that cost him his life. are we all now somehow better off because "natural selection" took it's course? let's hope you, your family, or any friends never make a mistake (or anything that can be perceived as a mistake based on zero facts) and end up dead with the story posted on some internet forum.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Buff, yet not all cancer is caused by tobacco. I lost a dear friend to cancer as well who never smoked. He had 3 different types of cancer in his body, one was caused by our own Government when they used Agent Orange in Vietnam, which was 4 decades ago. Of course our Government would rather place blame on other causes instead of taking responsibility for their actions. He learned about the Agent Orange being the ONLY known cause of that strain of cancer after he decided to go someplace else besides the VA. So it makes me wonder about all that extra crap is that they put into our food we buy from the store. Even some stores use scents to try and trigger more buying/spending in their stores. The list can go on regarding the amount of chemicals we are not aware that we are breathing or ingesting into our bodies. It is not always about whether somebody used tobacco or not.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

It is fair to say there is no getting out alive at the end.


----------

